
Show HN: SaaS landing page examples for design inspiration - DavideP86
https://saaslandingpage.com/
======
jamdav16
"This website uses cookies to unsure you get the best experience on our
website."

You mean ensure? Apart from that, looks good!

------
matlin
This is great! Thanks for putting this together. I especially appreciate the
organization by section e.g. "pricing" or "about".

